# [SOLVED] Bioshock Sound Problem



## Lenn0027 (May 9, 2009)

Hey, I have an issue with my new copy of Bioshock:

There is no sound during gameplay, On the menu screen and the first story animation there is good sound but after the plane crashes and gameplay starts, No sound.
It just doesn't engage, no loud pop from the speakers no static just No sound.

This one's got me stumped, Any Ideas?

System Info:
Compaq-Presario
OS: Vista Home Premium (32-bit)
Processor: Intel Core 2 Duo E7300 (2.66GHz)
RAM: 2GB (2046MB)
BIOS: Phoenix - AwardBIOS v6.00PG
Graphics Card: NVIDIA GeForce 9800 GT, Driver version: 7.15.0011.8250
Sound: Speakers (realtek High Definition Audio) *No sound card*

The problem could be a lack of a sound card, but I don't know for sure.

Cheers


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

*Re: Bioshock Sound Problem*

Hi lenn0027, here are the system requirements for Bioshock:


Operating System: Windows XP with Service Pack 2 or Windows Vista

CPU: Pentium 4 2.4 GHz (single core)	

Memory: 1 GB	

Hard Drive Space: 8 GB of free space

Graphics Hardware: DirectX 9.0c compliant card with 128 MB RAM (NVIDIA 6600/ATI X1300 or better, excluding ATI X1550); must support Pixel Shader 3.0

Sound Hardware: 100% DirectX 9.0c compliant card	


Looks like you need a sound card


----------



## Lenn0027 (May 9, 2009)

*Re: Bioshock Sound Problem*

My post was probably useless, cause i've just gone out and bought a sound card anyway, A sound blaster 5.1 VX.
Just about to power down and install the new hardware now.

I'm probably going to do this anyway, but do I have to re-install the game after i finish installing the drivers?


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

*Re: Bioshock Sound Problem*

You shouldn't need to, but if the sound still doesn't work you should try that.


----------



## Lenn0027 (May 9, 2009)

*Re: Bioshock Sound Problem*

cheers, Sound card and device drivers/software installed and configured.
I knew that tech support forum could help!


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

*Re: Bioshock Sound Problem*

Does the sound work now? If it does, mark the thread as solved.


----------



## Sven2157 (Feb 10, 2009)

*Re: Bioshock Sound Problem*

Hello Lenn0027 :wave:,

Integrated sound cards are fine; as my friend that plays the game uses a XFX nVidia 780i motherboard. However, the problem could lie in the drivers for it. If your drivers "got up and walked away", which they *DO*, windows, by default, will uses their own. If the game doesn't detect the "windows sound drivers" then this weird phenomenoen will occur.

Try going to your Computers OEM (original equiptment manufacurer) and downloading the latest/greatest drivers for your system.

Sven2157


----------

